# Computer Program for documenting all your gun collection



## Centex (Feb 4, 2010)

I just received the updated version from nmCollector.net (Java Edition) that allows you to record information about whatever you collect (guns, knives, coins, stamps, arrowheads, etc). It is very customizeable to fit you needs, is easy to backup, easy to update changes, and was developed and designed by a fellow gun collector and shooter. 
It is very user friendly and easy to record pictures of your items.
If you do not have your data stored for insurance purposes, check it out. I tried several other programs and found this one to fit my needs the best.
http://www.nmCollector.net


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

WOW, fantastic! And best of all it's F-R-E-E!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Excellent!!


----------

